# Portrait Lighting Tutorial (Video)



## keithfullermusic (Mar 25, 2015)

Hello everyone. I've learned a ton about photography on the internet - mostly from forums and YouTube, so I thought I'd help contribute to the wealth of knowledge out there with a tutorial - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHoKzxIAs44

It starts by using one light for a portrait and then slowly buildings up until there are four lights and two reflectors. It's a very versatile progression of lighting setups that can be used in a great deal of situations. 

This is my first video like this, so I know there is plenty of room for improvement (including audio). Any constructive criticism is welcome. Thanks.


----------

